# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  دروس التجويد و القران- متن - بصوتي - مرئية

## ابوعبدالله يوكي

دروس التجويد و العلوم- متن - بصوتي - مرئية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دروس التوحيد
المرحلة الأولى
www.saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/61.doc
*متن* مشكول 
Although this I think is not used with this with this course. It is still useful. 
متن تحفة الأطفال 
the pdf files & doc
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/2101
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?book=1270&cat=2
the is the audio by the recitors of this tajweed poem 
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/4439
رابط لمتن تحفة الأطفال
2.رابط لقراءة القارئ ياسر سلامة3.
رابط لقراءة صلاح الهاشم بجودة 
4.رابط لقراءة عبدالحكيم صوفي بجودة 
5.رابط لقراءة سعد الغامدي بجودة
مرئية -شروح 
http://www.midad.me/books/view/sub/197
http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/multimedia.php?action=series&i  d=3688
http://www.saudizoom.com/f3/t4489.html
منحة ذي الجلال شرح تحفة الأطفال - للضباع pdf 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=32462
http://www.4shared.com/get/Vk7Jf92p/__________-___________1_____.html
التحفة العنبرية في شرح تحفة الأطفال
شرح مطول لمتن تحفة الاطفال للشيخ صلاح سمير مفتاح 
http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran71990/
شرح مختصر لمتن تحفة الاطفال للشيخ صلاح سمير مفتاح 
http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran71989/
الشيخ سيد هارون محمود منظور أبو الدهبشرح تحفة الأطفال فى علم التجويد - السلسلة مكتملة
http://www.archive.org/details/STohfa-Harun
powerpoint 
http://forum.moroccovoice.org/t1405.html

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الشيخ أيمن سويد
شرح قواعد التجويد _ الجزء الأول 18
شرح قواعد التجويد _ الجزء الثاني 96
http://www.islam2all.com/video/show-tasnef_17.html
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php?name=Khotab&op=Aut  horVedio&id=34

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الشيخ باسم علي شرح تحفة الأطفال
http://www.archive.org/details/BasimAli
تصحيح التلاوة - محمد عصام القضاة :: شرح تحفة الأطفال :: رمضان 1431
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1253
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1262
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1272
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1274
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1275
http://www.archive.org/details/forsan2010-1282
http://www.archive.org/details/telawa_almajdtv_s
http://www.archive.org/details/telawa_almajdtv_514

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

المصحف المرتل والمصحف المجود و المصحف المعلم للأطفال
http://www.islam-sister.com/showthread.php?p=35509#post355  09
Juz30: Free Program to help memorize the Holy Quran 
http://www.al3arabiya.info/2010/01/juz30-v22-beta.html
http://www.imaanstar.com/

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.tech4c.com/vb/threads/318...د-الشام
الحفل التكريمي الأول لكبار شيوخ القراء في بلاد الشام

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...p=Group&id=256
حكاية التجويد

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.el-moslem.com/tajweed.php
أيمن سويد
محمد حسن 
 ورش

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.el-moslem.com/completeQuraan.php
*حفص عن عاصم*
المصحف المعلم الحصري 
المصحف المعلم الحصرى مع ترديد الاطفال
محمود خليل الحصرى
المصحف المعلم الحصري 
الحصري-مقسم لأرباع 
الحصرى - مجود
المنشاوى - مرتل

*قالون عن نافع*
عثمان الانداري

*الدوري عن ابي عمرو*
مفتاح السلطني

*هشام عن ابن عامر*
مفتاح السلطني

*ورش عن نافع*
محمود خليل الحصرى 
لعيون الكوشي - تسجيل قناة المجد - مقسم أحزاب
ياسين الجزائري
عمر القزابري
لعيون الكوشي

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

تلاوات تعليمية بالفيديو لجزء عم و الفاتحة للشيخ أيمن رشدي سويد
http://www.archive.org/details/ayman...ses_juz2_3amma

----------


## العزاوية

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 

وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.sherzaad.net/videos.php?action=show&id=28
لقاء مع الشيخ بكري الطرابيشي أعلى القراء إسنادا
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=rewaya 
http://www.archive.org/details/ayman_roushdy_swyd
للشيخ أيمن رشدي سويد

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.qiraatt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96 
تجميع لمصاحف القراءات العشر المكتوبة و المسجلة باصوات مشايخ عدة (متجدد )

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...65437246298167#
شيخ إبراهيم الدوسري تعريف علم القراءات

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

قالونمحمود خليل الحصرى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/22598047/...4f/______.html
http://www.mazameer.com/vb/t62688.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9...8f75c992511cbe
مع شرح 
رد: اسطوانة المصحف المرتل بروايةورش بتلاوات عدة قراء مغاربة 
http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb/t8583.html

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الشيخ أشرف عامر
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...p=Group&id=112
تحفة الاطفال 
برنامج حكايات الحروف 
برنامج أحكام التجويد 
برنامج إقرأ وارتق

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الشيخ أحمد ابو ضية
السلسلة المرئية لأحكام التجويد 
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...orVedio&id=464 
الشيخ إسماعيل الدسوقي فرج خليفة
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...orVedio&id=364
سلسلة القول السديد في علم التجويد

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...Series&id=2133
 * صفحة الشيخ حسن بن سعيد السكندري 
 أحكام التجويد* 
* 
*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

شرح منظومة الشاطبية
الدكتور محمد عصام القضاة

http://alqeraat.com/vb/showthread.ph...-%DD%ED-%CF%ED
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...=Series&id=535

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://alqeraat.com/vb/forumdisplay....لشاطبية

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...Series&id=1932
صفحة الشيخ محمود متولي ( أبوحبيبه )
 *سلسلة شرح التجويد*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.qeraatway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.anasalafy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=1278
» سعيد حماد » الــمــقـرأة

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

أيمن سويد
http://www.ansaaar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72458
الإتقان لتلاوة القران - الحلقة 02 ● الشيخ أيمن سويد «۩» شرح المنظومة الجزرية ۞۩۞

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...Series&id=1119
مجموعة سلاسل و دروس من قناة

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthrea...E1%DE%D1%C7%E4
الإتقان لتلاوة القران - ا● الشيخ أيمن سويد «۩» شرح المنظومة الجزرية ۞۩۞

----------


## أم شيماء

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الإتقان لتلاوة القران - ا● الشيخ أيمن سويد «۩» شرح المنظومة الجزرية ۞۩۞
1-30
http://alminbr-al3elmy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9008

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=196649
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=197975
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=199278
الدروس
31-33

----------


## أم أبيها

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

المصحف المعلم مع ترديد أطفال للشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى 
http://quran.sarkosa.com/4421-%D8%B3...%A7%D8%B3.html 
http://www.ma3hd.net/vb/ma3hd13/arab205487/
*المصحف المعلم للشيخ المنشاوى مع ترديد*
*الأطفال*
http://www.vb.buratha.com/threads/37...81%D8%A7%D9%84-)
المصحف المُعلم كاملا - للشيخ / محمود خليل الحصري - ( مع ترديد الاطفال )
http://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=990732
المصحف المعلم كاملا للشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.mp3quran.net/
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran&sorting=rewaya
http://www.el-moslem.com/completeQuraan.php
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=rewaya#1
تحميل مصاحف

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3987
*جداول تحريرات طرق رواية شعبة عن عاصم من طريق طيبة النشر*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=990732
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/archive/i...p/t-54274.html
المصحف المعلم كاملا للشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.archive.org/details/tvQur...oalim-Minshawi
المصحف المعلم كاملا للشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى 
mp3 -

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.mazameer.com/vb/t62689.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/12288129/...by_hosary.html
*تتوالى حصرياتى رواية ورش 95 تلاوة للحصرى مع شرح الشيخين احمد المعصراوى ومحمود برانق*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.archive.org/details/Waleed_Alnaihi_kalone
مصحف كامل للقارئ الشيخ وليد النائحي رواية قالون عن نافع من طريق أبي نشيط

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

http://www.absba.org/showthread.php?p=9369760
أما بعد ، فهذا الموضوع الأول من نوعه على الانترنت والمنتديات ، ويحتوى على 153 مصحف كامل ، بأعلى جودة MP3 موجودة على الانترنت ، وينقسم الى :
( مصاحف مرتلة - مجودة - المصحف المعلم - المصحف بالروايات المختلفة - المصحف بالترجمة للغات مختلفة -مصحف الحرمين الشريفين على مدار عدة أعوام )

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*صفحة الشيخ عبد الحكيم عبد اللطيف عبد الله* 
*برواية شعبة عن عاصم*
*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...id=1177&rid=25*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مصاحف بروايات أخرى 



105- عبدالباسط عبدالصمد (ورش عن نافع) 1.86 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?8ar45x2zsd4b0

106- محمود خليل الحصري ( ورش ) 306 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?ael3e621dk71d

107-مفتاح محمد يونس السلطنى (ورش عن نافع من طريق الأصبهاني) 1.5GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?94z35zad7929m


108- عبد العلي اعنون(ورش عن نافع من طريق الأزرق بقصر البدل) 
1.7 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?6j7161akw3ohy

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

ورش عن نافع
لعيون الكوشي - تسجيل قناة المجد - مقسم أحزاب
لعيون الكوشي
ياسين الجزائري
عمر القزابري

http://www.el-moslem.com/completeQuraan.php

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

113- علي بن عبد الرحمن الحذيفي(قالون عن نافع) 1.5 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?qb4607olo4ml6
114- محمد عبد الحكيم بن سعيد العبد الله(البزي و قنبل عن ابن كثير ) 
1.5 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?pm9bn1p7th955
للقارئ الشيخ عثمان الانداري بتلاوة قالون 
http://www.archive.org/details/Othman_Al-Andary_mp3
مصحف كامل للقارئ الشيخ وليد النائحي رواية قالون عن نافع من طريق أبي نشيط 
http://www.archive.org/details/Waleed_Alnaihi_kalone

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مصحف كامل للقارئ الشيخ محمد عبدالحكيم سعيد العبدالله بروايتي البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير 
http://www.archive.org/details/Moham...rzi_wa_konbole

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

109-عبد الرشيد بن شيخ علي صوفي (الدوري عن أبي عمرو البصري) 
1.3 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?7xhmvlqzc44aq

110- محمود خليل الحصري (الدوري عن أبي عمرو البصري) 2.05 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?ki8nokss83shl

111- مفتاح محمد يونس السلطنى (الدوري عن أبي عمرو البصري) 1.4 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?imppfpcm6oyav
118- عبد الرشيد بن شيخ علي صوفي(السوسي عن أبي عمرو) 1.9 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?3bhb643ta3s13

117- عبد الرشيد بن شيخ علي صوفي (شعبة عن عاصم بن أبي النجود)
1.3 GB
http://www.mediafire.com/?150i790s816yf

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*4 - ابن عامر:ك* *هشام: ل* مفتاح السلطي
http://www.el-moslem.com/completeQuraan.php

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الشيخ خالد منصور    دراسات فى علوم القرآن مرئية 11
http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/multim...series&id=3946
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm16
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm17
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm19
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm20
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm21

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

شرح مقدمة التفسير للشيخ خالد منصور
سلسلة شرح مقدمة أصول التفسير لابن تيمية
http://www.archive.org/details/alhekma_way2allah_1
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...Series&id=1933
http://rasoolway.com/ip/forum511.html

----------


## محمد بن حسن الإسكندري

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

شرح أصول في التفسير للعلامة العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى -
محمد سعيد رسلان - مرئية
http://www.rslan.com/vad/items.php?chain_id=77

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

التجويد
الشيخ أشرف عامر - *برنامج حكايات الحروف* 
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...=Series&id=636
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...p=Group&id=112

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

سلسلة حكاية التجويد 
http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/multim...series&id=4221

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

علوم القرآن مرئية 8
سلسلة : شرح كتاب "غاية الإحسان في علوم القرآن" -أحمد فريد
http://www.anasalafy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=1699

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*أصول التفسير* 

هذه مقدمة في أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى
ويشرحها فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور إبراهيم الشربيني
نسألكم الدعاء
http://www.archive.org/details/sherbene_mokadema1
 سلسلة شرح أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى
والتي شرحها فضيلة الشيخ / إبراهيم الشربيني من مسجد الإمام البخاري رحمه الله
خلال الدورة الصيفية العلمية
http://www.archive.org/details/sherbene_osoltafsir1
7 lessons
علوم القرآن الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز الخضيرى
http://www.islamgarden.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=177
http://www.archive.org/details/muslim2006_896
مادة أصول التفسير المستوي (1) شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية _د.مساعد الطيار
http://www.islamgarden.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=61
الشيخ خالد منصور
سلسله علوم القرآن
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm16
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm19
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm21
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm20
 مباحث في علوم القرآن
http://www.archive.org/details/mba7eth
http://www.archive.org/details/shikh_mohammed
did not find the first 10 lessons up to 26 lessons
اختصار شرح مقدمة ابن تيمية في أصول التفسير للطيار.
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178444
أفضل شروح مقدمة ابن تيمية في أصول التفسير – electronic 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=218870
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية pdf
http://www.islamway.com/index.php?iw...lang=1&id=3292
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية [ بازمول ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/2072
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=25&book=239

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*أصول التفسير* 

هذه مقدمة في أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى
ويشرحها فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور إبراهيم الشربيني
نسألكم الدعاء
http://www.archive.org/details/sherbene_mokadema1
 سلسلة شرح أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى
والتي شرحها فضيلة الشيخ / إبراهيم الشربيني من مسجد الإمام البخاري رحمه الله
خلال الدورة الصيفية العلمية
http://www.archive.org/details/sherbene_osoltafsir1
7 lessons
علوم القرآن الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز الخضيرى
http://www.islamgarden.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=177
http://www.archive.org/details/muslim2006_896
مادة أصول التفسير المستوي (1) شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية _د.مساعد الطيار
http://www.islamgarden.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=61
 الشيخ خالد منصور
سلسله علوم القرآن
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm16
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm19
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm21
http://www.archive.org/details/anamltzm20
مباحث في علوم القرآن
http://www.archive.org/details/mba7eth
http://www.archive.org/details/shikh_mohammed
اختصار شرح مقدمة ابن تيمية في أصول التفسير للطيار.
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178444
أفضل شروح مقدمة ابن تيمية في أصول التفسير –  http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=218870
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية pdf
http://www.islamway.com/index.php?iw...lang=1&id=3292
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية [ بازمول ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/2072
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=25&book=239

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

متن مشكول 
متن تحفة الأطفال 
the pdf files & doc
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/2101
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?book=1270&cat=2
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/4439
رابط لمتن تحفة الأطفال
2.رابط لقراءة القارئ ياسر سلامة3.
رابط لقراءة صلاح الهاشم بجودة 
4.رابط لقراءة عبدالحكيم صوفي بجودة 
5.رابط لقراءة سعد الغامدي بجودة
مرئية -شروح 
http://www.midad.me/books/view/sub/197
http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/multim...ction=series&i d=3688
http://www.saudizoom.com/f3/t4489.html
منحة ذي الجلال شرح تحفة الأطفال - للضباع pdf 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=32462
http://www.4shared.com/get/Vk7Jf92p/...___1_____.html
التحفة العنبرية في شرح تحفة الأطفال
شرح مطول لمتن تحفة الاطفال للشيخ صلاح سمير مفتاح 
http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran71990/
شرح مختصر لمتن تحفة الاطفال للشيخ صلاح سمير مفتاح 
http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran71989/
الشيخ سيد هارون محمود منظور أبو الدهبشرح تحفة الأطفال فى علم التجويد - السلسلة مكتملة
http://www.archive.org/details/STohfa-Harun
powerpoint 
http://forum.moroccovoice.org/t1405.html

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

محمد إسماعيل المقدم 
http://www.anasalafy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=1874
سلسلة : مباحث في علوم القرآن

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

سلسلة علوم القرآن ● فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد نبيه  مرئية 
http://www.masjedalhmd.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7

----------


## فهدة

ما شاء الله وبارك ! وعليك أنعم وأتم نعمته، وجعلك مباركا أينما كنت .
موسوعة تستحق التثبيت ، وإلى شريط المفضلة ..
جزاك الله عنا خيرا!

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الدورة المتقدمة في العلوم الشرعية

أصول التفسير للشيخ إبراهيم الشربيني 
http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser01
http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser02
http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser03
http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser04
أصول الحديث للشيخ أحمد سليمان 
أصول الفقه للشيخ محمد عبد العزيز 
أصول اللغة العربية للشيخ محمد سيف 
http://www.elbokhary.co.cc/catplay.php?catsmktba=39

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

علم أصول التفسير 
http://www.mostafasalama.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=112
1.     اصول التفسير- مصطفى سلامة(3)

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الدورة المتقدمة في العلوم الشرعية

أصول التفسير للشيخ إبراهيم الشربيني 

http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser01

http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser02

http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser03

http://www.archive.org/details/dawratafser04

أصول الحديث للشيخ أحمد سليمان 
أصول الفقه للشيخ محمد عبد العزيز 
أصول اللغة العربية للشيخ محمد سيف 
http://www.elbokhary.co.cc/catplay.php?catsmktba=39

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

> الشيخ أيمن سويد
> شرح قواعد التجويد _ الجزء الأول 18
> شرح قواعد التجويد _ الجزء الثاني 96
> http://www.islam2all.com/video/show-tasnef_17.html
> http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php?name=Khotab&op=Aut  horVedio&id=34


قواعد التجويد _ الجزء الأول
1* ::الملف الأول :معنى التجويد::* 2* ::الملف الثاني مراتب القراءة::*[2:10]3*::الملف الثالث علم التجويد::* [0:35] [4:15]4* ::الملف الرابع تدوين القرآن ( جزء أول )::* 5* ::الملف الخامس تدوين القرآن ( جزء ثاني )::* 6* ::الملف السادس تدوين القرآن ( جزء ثالث )::* 7* ::الملف السابع تدوين القرآن ( جزء رابع)::* 8* ::الملف الثامن: القراء العشر::* 9* ::الملف التاسع النقل الصوتي للقرآن::*[0:35]10* ::الملف العاشر أحكام الميم الساكنة::* [1:30] [2:45] [4:45] [7:25] [7:40] [9:55] [10:50]11* ::الملف الحادي عشر أحكام النون الساكنة ( الأظهار )::* [5:35][7:40] [6:30] [7:40][9:50] [11:45]12* ::الملف الثاني عشر أحكام النون الساكنة ( الأخفاء )::* [1:30] [3:40] [7:40] [16:10] [16:40]13* ::الملف الثالث عشر أحكام النون الساكنة ( الأقلاب )::*  [10:55] [12:05] [13:30]* ا**ل**ۤ**ر * [4:10]*تَنْبِيهٌ**الأدغام*[6:35]14* ::الملف الرابع عشر أحكام النون الساكنة ( الأدغام )::* [1:25] [3:15] [5:05] [8:20] [9:45] [11:50] [13:35] [15:20] [16:30] [16:30] [17:40]15* ::الملف الخامس عشر الأدغــــام الناقص::* [3:55] [9:20]16* ::الملف السادس عشر أدغــــام المتجانسين::* [1:20] [8:20]17* ::الملف السابع عشرأدغــــام المتماثلين::*[3:35][9:40] [10:20]18* ::الملف الثامن عشرالنون والميم المشددتين::*[2:05]

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

(1) – أحكام الميم الساكنة [10]-[1:30] 


*أحكام الميم الساكنة*
*إِظهارٌ*
*إِخفاءٌ*
*إِدغامٌ*





















الحكمُ الأوَّل : الإدغام [2:45]تُدغَمُ الميمُ الساكنةُ إذا أتى بعدَها حرفٌ واحدٌ ، و هو  الميمُ ، نحو :

لَكُم مَّاوَمَا لَهُممِّنَ ٱللَّهِ
الإدغام [4:45]لغةً: الإدخالُ (أَدغَمْتُ اللَّجامَ في فَمِ الفَرَسِ)
اصطلاحاً: هو إيصالُ حرفٍٍٍٍٍٍِِِ ساكنٍ بحرف ساكن مُتحرِّك ، بحيث يصيرانِ حرفاً واحداً مشدَّداً يَرتفعُ المخرجُ عنهما ارتفاعةً واحدةً.
تَنْبِيهٌ – الحكمُ الأوَّل : الإدغام 
۞ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِى ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٴتِ وَمَا فِى ٱل٘أَر٘ضِ جَمِيعًا مِّن٘هُ ۚ إِنَّ فِى ذَٴلِكَ لَأَيَـٰتٍ لِّقَو٘مٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ﴿۱۳﴾ سورة الجاثية
۞ لَّهُم٘ عَذَابٗ فِى ٱل٘حَيَوٰةِ ٱلدُّن٘يَا ۖ وَلَعَذَابُ ٱل٘أَخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ ۖ وَمَا لَهُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ مِن وَاقٍ ﴿۳۴﴾ سورة الرعد


الحكمُ الثاني : الإخفاء [7:25]تُخفى الميمُ الساكنةُ إذا أتى بعدَها حرفٌ واحدٌ ، و هو  الباء ، نحو :

تَر٘مِيهِمبِحِجَارَةٍوَمَا هُم بِمُؤ٘مِنِينَ
الإخفاء [7:40]لغةً: السَّترُ 
اصطلاحاً: هو نُطقٌ بحرفٍ بصفةٍ الإظهار والإدغام ، عارٍٍ عن التشديدِ ، مع بقاءِ الغُنَّةِ في الحرف الأوَّل.

تَنْبِيهٌ – الحكمُ الثاني : الإخفاء 
۞ تَر٘مِيهِم بِحِجَارَةٍ مِّن سِجِّيلٍ ﴿۴﴾ سورة الفيل
۞ وَمِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ ءَامَنَّا بِٱللَّهِ وَبِٱل٘يَو٘مِ ٱل٘أَخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤ٘مِنِينَ ﴿۸﴾ سورة البقرة






الحكمُ الثالثُ : الإظهارُ [9:55]تُظهَرُ الميمُ الساكنةُ إذا أتى بعدَها حرفٌ من بقيَّةِ حروفِ الهجاءِ – إلا ، الميمُ و الباء ، نحو :

هُم٘فِيهَاأَم٘ لَم٘ تُنذِر٘هُم٘ لَا يُؤ٘مِنُونَ
الإظهارُ [10:50]لغةً: البيانُ 
اصطلاحاً: هو إخراجُ كُلِّ حرفٍ مِن مخرجِه مِن غيرِ زيادةٍ الغُنَّةِ.

تَنْبِيهٌ – الحكمُ الثالثُ : الإظهارُ 
۞ لَّن تُغ٘نِىَ عَن٘هُم٘ أَم٘وَٴلُهُم٘ وَلَاۤ أَو٘لَـٰدُهُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ شَي٘ـٔؐا ۚ أُوْلَـٰۤىِٕكَ أَص٘حَـٰبُ ٱلنَّارِ ۖ هُم٘ فِيهَا خَـٰلِدُونَ ﴿۱۷﴾ سورة المجادلة
۞ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاۤءٌ عَلَي٘هِم٘ ءَأَنذَر٘تَهُم٘ أَم٘ لَم٘ تُنذِر٘هُم٘ لَا يُؤ٘مِنُونَ ﴿۶﴾ سورة البقرة





1 احكام الميم الساكنة.doc

1 احكام الميم الساكنة.pdf

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

(2) – أحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين [11] 


التنوين [5:35]
هو نونٌ ساكنةٌ تُلحقُها العربُ آخِرَ الأسماء لفظاً ولا خطاً ، و وَصْلاً لا وقفاً ، و علامتُه في الخطَّ مضاعَفة الحركة ، نحوُ : 

بَيْتٌ


بَيْتٍ


بَيْتاً


عَلِيمٌ


عَلِيمٍ


عَلِيماً



أحكام النون الساكنة [5:35]


*وضعُ النون الساكنة** و التنوين مع حروف الهجاء*


*الإِخفاء*



*القلب*


*(الإقلاب)*



*الإِدغام*


*الإِظهار*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

3 الاظهار.doc 
3 الاظهار.pdf3 الاظهار.doc(3) – أحكام النون الساكنة: الإظهارُ [11] [6:30] 
لغةً: البيانُ 
اصطلاحاً: هو إخراجُ كُلِّ حرفٍ مِن مخرجِه مِن غيرِ زيادةٍ الغُنَّةِ.


الحكمُ الأوَّل : الإظهارُ [7:40] 
تُظهَرُ النون ُ الساكنةُ إذا أتى بعدَها حرفٌ من أحرف الحلق الستَّة و هو : الهمزة والهاء ، والعينُ والحاء ، والغينُ والخاء ، نحو :

----------


## محمود حمدى

كنت اود دروس صوتية فى القراءات بصفة عامة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

